# Wild Camping & Kayaking Places.....



## JG992 (Mar 16, 2010)

About to get into a bit of kayaking this summer... seems to be a few people into kayaking on this site... thought could start a thread for tips of where to camp and kayak.... anybody and suggestions to start us off?


----------



## NWPT (Mar 16, 2010)

Llyn Padarn, Llanberris North Wales, depends on the type of kayaking you are after, but Padarn will be ideal for beginners. Plenty of room to overnight


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 16, 2010)

Tip: Paddle a canoe not a kayak. You can get a beer crate and a dog in them and you don't sit in a puddle all day.


----------



## magbrin (Mar 16, 2010)

Caledonian Canal - they are about to set up a "Paddle trail".  Get in first before it gets overcrowded


----------



## Hezbez (Mar 16, 2010)

magbrin said:


> Caledonian Canal - they are about to set up a "Paddle trail".  Get in first before it gets overcrowded




Sounds good: £600,000 canoe trail set to make a splash and boost sport - Scotsman.com News


----------



## spartacus (Mar 16, 2010)

River Meuse, Montherme in France - step out the door and your in the water


----------



## stoneroller (Mar 16, 2010)

Just bought my first kayak a colmans fastback 1 man no room for the other half Looking forward to getting out on the water and  having a bit of a paddle on my own, (look she does not like water ok) But seriously i also have a 17ft speed boat that goes like the clappers but do not have a tow bar on the m/h so looks like i might have to sell or look at a price for a tow bar.
Question; If i did go with the tow bar the boat on trailer is about 23ft long, M/H about the same giving me around 46ft all in, are there regulations regarding towing and length of vehicle?

Chris


----------



## ajs (Mar 17, 2010)

stoneroller said:


> Just bought my first kayak a colmans fastback 1 man no room for the other half Looking forward to getting out on the water and having a bit of a paddle on my own, (look she does not like water ok) But seriously i also have a 17ft speed boat that goes like the clappers but do not have a tow bar on the m/h so looks like i might have to sell or look at a price for a tow bar.
> Question; If i did go with the tow bar the boat on trailer is about 23ft long, M/H about the same giving me around 46ft all in, are there regulations regarding towing and length of vehicle?
> 
> Chris


 

tardis + bike box=42 ft..easypeeesie

worry not...

 regards 
aj


----------



## twosugars (Mar 17, 2010)

have a look here,  , Trips sorted by county 

also; http://www.songofthepaddle.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?4-Blogg&


----------



## firefighter (Mar 17, 2010)

*caledonian canal*

Of general interest to all budding kayak paddlers or for some pure escapism, there's a programme on tonight on BBC Scotland 9o'clock (I think the whole of the UK can get that on SKY regional channels) Two sports presenters Dougie Vipond and Fred McAuly are kayaking and camping the whole length of the canal in winter for sport relief....brrrr!! 

I reckon the kayaking thing is taking off with cheaper sit on tops becoming available. I had a couple of enclosed ones which we built as a project when I was just a pup, recently I did a water rescue course at work and a lot of the guys on the course have bought kayaks and taken to the water for serious!

On a lighter note, just around the corner of some peoples minds a certain "Merlin Wanderer" was kayaking with me when we were both teenagers and he decided to turn his kayak into a submarine in Ayr harbour ruining his cassette recorder as it was in those days with all his mixed tapes (he used to be a formidable very impressive DJ long ago!) Quite a laugh, I suppose you would have to be there. Ah halcyon days...........


----------



## JG992 (Mar 17, 2010)

Some great tips there... my sea eagle arrived today but will have to remain boxed as working away next couple of nights.... some really great tips here already looking forward to sitting down and having a proper read... next bit of nice weather and i'm off!   halycon days ahead!  (looked it up)


----------



## syncrostan (Mar 17, 2010)

Recently got a Wilderness Systems s.o.t.Now it,s warmed up we can get some paddling done


----------



## stinkandstan (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi peeps, been a while since i posted so hope your all good.The camping and kayaking is great fun and i bought a ocean kayak last year one of them with all the fishing bits on.I had a great summer and went kayaking at hartland and westward ho! also had a few trips up the local river Torridge.Caught a few bass which was great to take back to the MH and have fresh fish for dinner.yummy.hope to do it again this year when the bass and mackeral come in.Northcott








Duckpool




dinner yummy


----------



## MarcJ (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,
If you would like any info on launching sites, let me know. I've got a kayak, love fishing & have gone out of my way to find kayak/wild camping sites.
What part of the country are you thinking about?

This forum might help - look at venues.. Unfortunately you have to register...

AnglersAfloat - Login


----------



## NicknClair (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any info regarding the inland waterways where there are stop-over points. This years tour for us is UK only, so want to find some ideal spots near canals etc.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm also about to take up canoeing and combine it with 1-2 night camping trips.

It might not be quite what you're looking for but the River Wye has free navigation rights throughout its length and it's possible to tent-camp on the riverbanks with permission from the landowner - or find a discrete spot for campervanning.

If you're a beginner, Llangorse Lake is a good spot for practising with two adjacent campsites or, for wilding, the Brecon car parks and Brecon Beacons National Park just a few miles away.


----------



## JG992 (Mar 27, 2010)

Wales the area i'm looking to explore more in van and on water... I was in Conwy today would have loved to go in the sea but gonna go Leeds Liverpool Canal on maiden voyage to just find my feet or sea legs or whatever you might say... 

i'm thinking of ways to get in the kayak from the canal bank.... 'slowly'


----------



## NicknClair (Mar 27, 2010)

We have only used the Kayak once in this country from Watermouth Cove Holiday Park, but the rest was in France. This year my "significant other" has asked to tour the UK, so going to have a nose round the main land, but gonna use the canals if we can. Will for sure visit the lakes in Cumbria and the Hydro Plant @ Pitlochry but we are looking for ideas between home and these points over a 3 week trip.
Thanks for the info so far


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 27, 2010)

who'd be up for a wknd of wildin' and kayakin' ?????? say round june/july time round capel curig/beddelgert area?


----------



## NicknClair (Mar 27, 2010)

Sounds a plan 
ideal would be the last weekend in July, but up for suggestions so long as it doesn't clash with any Show weekends.


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm interested but... my Roo has an elevating roof (so can't fit roof-bars) and no towbar so I have no means of transporting my eBay-bargain kayak at the moment....  

I could be up for something more local though, once I've had a bit more practice


----------



## JG992 (Mar 27, 2010)

also be up for that... start a new job in May so no hols booked yet... but it'll be one of the first thing i do anyways


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 27, 2010)

kangooroo said:


> I'm interested but... my Roo has an elevating roof (so can't fit roof-bars) and no towbar so I have no means of transporting my eBay-bargain kayak at the moment....
> 
> I could be up for something more local though, once I've had a bit more practice



What kind of elevating roof? I fitted rails to my Autosleeper Trooper to carry boats.


----------



## JG992 (Mar 27, 2010)

Kango i'm just about to move to Shrewsbury (just up the road) be quite happy for you to chuck your kayak in the back of my van if needed....


----------



## NicknClair (Mar 27, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> who'd be up for a wknd of wildin' and kayakin' ?????? say round june/july time round capel curig/beddelgert area?



Can I get away with the inflatable, or does the rigid have to come out to play in these areas suggested? Would prefer the inflatable, as the wife and dogs can go on the water.


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 27, 2010)

Mastodon said:


> What kind of elevating roof? I fitted rails to my Autosleeper Trooper to carry boats.



Like this.....






- thin fibreglass extending across almost the full width of the car with nothing to attach rails to!


----------



## NWPT (Mar 27, 2010)

Rails can be fitted to those types of roof, I had them fitted to a Reimo superflat elevating roof on my last van, a VW T5


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll take another look tomorrow in daylight. I'd thought the roof would be too thin and too flimsy.  It would certainly make launching easy...!!


----------



## NWPT (Mar 27, 2010)

Rails were bonded and bolted through the roof, roof bars were then able to be fitter to the rails, A reimo dealer fitted the roof preparation rails


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 28, 2010)

lol i gotta tell you all the truth !! i haven't got a kayak at mo  thats why i suggested in a couple of months, but i getting a 2seater inflatable(also for dogs and partner )and ease of fitting in van, capel curig or wherever we settle on will be suitable for inflatables(got to be ay it!!!!)

suggestions to places and times then i'll keep track and work it out so all interested will make it!! for a couple of suggestions ......say fri night to sun afternoon? and north wales? as i say round capel area? i live in wigan so i 2hrs away but will travel anywhere to have a piss up and laff.

i'm there in two weeks again so will have a real good look around for an area suitable or pub carpark.but please let me know any other areas.

tony


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 28, 2010)

kangooroo said:


> I'm interested but... my Roo has an elevating roof (so can't fit roof-bars) and no towbar so I have no means of transporting my eBay-bargain kayak at the moment....
> 
> I could be up for something more local though, once I've had a bit more practice



 lol we can practice together!! regards your carrier, theres inflatable roofracks available @£40 but you could put them on your camper up to venue and then i doubt we be moving so once there strip off racks (2mins methinks, or 10secs with my knife)and we padlock to our vans. pack away camp the vice versa when time to go home 

or you could take up the kind offer off jeff (jg)


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 28, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> lol i gotta tell you all the truth !! i haven't got a kayak at mo <snip>
> tony



Confession time here, too....  I only collected my kayak this week so haven't quite thought through some of the logistics myself - eg how to transport it for non-local solo trips without the use of OH's car and roof-bars!!!!


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 28, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> lol we can practice together!! regards your carrier, theres inflatable roofracks available @£40 but you could put them on your camper up to venue and then i doubt we be moving so once there strip off racks (2mins methinks, or 10secs with my knife)and we padlock to our vans. pack away camp the vice versa when time to go home
> 
> or you could take up the kind offer off jeff (jg)



Yup, there's quite a bit to think about.  I also have a Renault Kangoo van with a few camping 'adaptations'.  My overnight thoughts now are to look for a pair of cheapo 2nd-hand roofbars, fit them to the van and camp in that instead.

There are several launching spots on the Wye here in Ross but I'm waiting for a quiet weekday when I won't have an audience.  I've done very little canoeing recently and still have vivid memories of a major capsize on the Wye near Monmouth.  We sank (yes, really!) the hire canoe, had to retrieve it from the river bed and haul it up using ropes then we dragged it back along the Wye Valley Walk public footpath then, heads held high, paddled back the last few hundred yards!


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 28, 2010)

looks like were all gonna have some fun then lol, years since i kayaked/canoed

tony


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 28, 2010)

kangooroo said:


> Like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lid on the trooper is pretty thin too. I used a full length alloy doubler bonded inside to beef it up. Added some extra latches to tie the roof down at the points where the rack goes.


----------



## JG992 (Mar 28, 2010)

Gutted.  Got my kayak out by the Leeds Liverpool Canal today.  The 3 man kayak had been sent in error.  Huge.  More like an inflatable Canal Barge to be honest way too big for my needs....

Managed to speak to the vendor (forgot it was Sunday) who will arrange my 2 man to be delivered and this one collected....  Spindrift UK... fantastic customer service will buy from them again.....

So.... next weekend it is.... Canal first just to test it.....


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 28, 2010)

JG992 said:


> Gutted.  Got my kayak out by the Leeds Liverpool Canal today.  The 3 man kayak had been sent in error.  Huge.  More like an inflatable Canal Barge to be honest way too big for my needs....
> 
> Managed to speak to the vendor (forgot it was Sunday) who will arrange my 2 man to be delivered and this one collected....  Spindrift UK... fantastic customer service will buy from them again.....
> 
> So.... next weekend it is.... Canal first just to test it.....



just go for it jeff!!!!! few cans and a trip on the manchester shippin' canal


----------



## JG992 (Mar 28, 2010)

I will be like a duck to water!


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 28, 2010)

JG992 said:


> I will be like a duck to water!



Ihope so because you'll probably have a crowd of spectators if you launch on Easter Sunday!


----------



## JG992 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol thanks for that Kango nothing like a bit of crowd pressure to ease the anxieties!


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 28, 2010)

You're welcome.  It's a scenario I know all too well.  

Don't forget to set up a camcorder too, and then there's YouTube....


----------



## JG992 (Mar 28, 2010)

mmmm maybe the suggestion of a few cans is an option afterall...... but that would probably be best afterwards!


----------



## twosugars (Mar 29, 2010)

nickjvanbitz said:


> Does anyone have any info regarding the inland waterways where there are stop-over points. This years tour for us is UK only, so want to find some ideal spots near canals etc.
> Thanks in advance!



found a list here for the Thames;

Powered by Google Docs


----------



## JG992 (Mar 29, 2010)

twosugars you are a mountain of information!

(that's not quite the right saying is it?)


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 29, 2010)

or even .... a fountain of knowledge!


----------



## MarcJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry haven't been back for a while, busy getting the van ready for a trip down to Cornwall next week! 
A couple of other inland waters are Rudyard Lake near Leek, Llangorse Lake near Brecon mid wales. You can fish as well at both but they charge for launching - not sure about wild camping. Llangorse has a campsite & there are signs up in the carpark saying no over nighters.
Wild camping next to the sea, Towyn west wales follow the rail track towards the Dysini river, there's a dead end road. Will be woken by the train! You can paddle out to sea or up the river from there (out to sea is a bit dodgey it's easier from the sea front).
Church Bay near Holyhead has a carpark with toilets next to the beach.
Cable Bay near Rhosnieger, Anglesey has a beach style car park.
Aberaron near New Quay west wales has a car park in the harbour - there's rough ground to the left with no restrictions.
There's a beach near Llandonna, Beaumaris, Anglsey that has beach parking, very steep road in and out!
St Brides Bay Pembrokeshire has a small car park and toilets.
Porth Houstock on the Lizard, Cornwall - car park & toilets & voluntary box.
If you are going to launch a kayak in the sea, please make sure you do it under the supervision of someone more experienced or seek advice first. The tides around a couple of the places mentioned can be particularly strong! 
Just to give you an idea - here's a list I lifted that was put together in consultation with the RNLI for safety equipment required...(sorry it's a bit long!)

SUMMER DAYLIGHT TRIP

Personal Flotation Device (PFD) with Whistle and Rescue Light attached
Paddle Plan and Small Chart
Waterproof Watch
Small Waterproof Grab Bag/Box to store car keys and wallet.
Anchor with 1m of chain (Only for those accomplished in anchoring)
VHF Marine Handheld Radio (fully charged)
Emergency blunt nosed knife attached to PFD
Drysuit/Cag Combo/Wetsuit suited to the conditions
Hi Vis Vest for use in busy water ways (Orange is best for daylight use)
Flares (personal day/night flare and an inshore pack is a popular mix)
Compass
Mobile Phone (charged)
Paddle Leash
Personal Leash/Tow line (Used for solo trips/night trips and anchoring in strong tides)
Spare Paddle (cheap 2 piece stored in hatch)
Basic First Aid Kit
Brimmed/Peaked Hat ( Hi Vis can be useful in busy water ways.)
Sunglasses/Sun Cream
Drink and Snack


ADDITIONAL SAFETY EQUIPMENT FOR COLD WEATHER DAYLIGHT TRIP

Drysuit only recommended for cold water paddling
Warm Clothing (min 3 layers plus a base layer)
Dry Bag (with additional clothing/food and drink)
Hot Drink and High Energy Food
Warm Hat and Neck Warmer/Balaclava to cover ears (fleece/yushanka)
Neoprene Gloves/Mitts
Windproof Matches/Lighter
Survival Bag (not a silver blanket)
Waterproof Hooded Cag/Jacket (oversize can fit over Drysuit)


----------



## MarcJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's a pic from Tywyn


----------



## JG992 (Mar 30, 2010)

Marc thanks for that a fantastic fountain of knowledge you are too... .great list there as well for things to take.... i'd definatly be avoiding the sea for a while... I stayed overnight at Conway Marina (beautiful spot i learnt from this site) and was tempted to launch the kayak on its maiden but the current looked to be pretty strong and I know its not always the current you can see thats the danger.... i've just got my PFD today and will study that list some more....

Will also be printing off your suggestions... beautiful pic there love it


----------



## MarcJ (Mar 30, 2010)

You're welcome!
If you're around North Wales this is a forum that is based around there. If you're not into fishing - these guys (I know most of em) are well clued up and welcome just paddlers, it doesn't matter if you don't want to go fishing..
They are often out around the Menia/Llandudno/Padarn etc
Again I think you have to register...just kayak fishing .co.uk - Login
Just realised you can access this article from AnglersAfloat without registering - also all the other info on the main page.
Kayak Fishing UK_Article_8

Here's a view from the van at Aberaron..


----------



## JG992 (Mar 30, 2010)

Beaut photo again.... love that view from the van thing think it'd be a nice thread in itself... I know there's a view from your van on a VW forum I also go on... I don't know if I have the capacity for another forum in my life lol... however!

Bearing in mind its 2am... i'm still reading it!


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 30, 2010)

marcj thanks for the info m8, but wheres the beer in that list?


----------



## twosugars (Mar 30, 2010)

i did come across a website aimed at waterside camping, tends to be proper campsites rather than wilding. 

RIVERS AND CANALS | campsites on water UK

Nb, not all the waters listed have canoeing "rights of way", some are simply fishing lakes. but if you scroll down the catagories list on the right you can fine tune your search.

another website is this one,  http://www.coolcanalsguides.com/directory/search/?cat=0008

select the waterway you are interested in, then select one of the catagories underneath. campsites, b&bs canalside pubs & restaurants etc. _tends to focus more on canals than rivers_

_The fountain of knowledge squirts again!_


----------



## NicknClair (Mar 30, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> marcj thanks for the info m8, but wheres the beer in that list?



Too right 
Sounds like this is gonna be a right royal knees up!! Keep me posted


----------



## JG992 (Mar 30, 2010)

2sugars that's a great site you've outdone yourself there... i was gonna go up on the llangollen canal last week but didnt know much about it but will read up on that tonight.... and then i will be a bit more informed.... thanks to you and Marc i now reckon i've a good starter knowledge....  just to get in the kayak now lol....

and ok i'm gonna ask we all gotta learn somehow.... the list says bring a blunt knife with you?  a blunt knife?  what for? 

i get blunt so it wouldnt puncture my inflatable but apart from that??


----------



## MarcJ (Mar 30, 2010)

JG992 said:


> 2sugars that's a great site you've outdone yourself there... i was gonna go up on the llangollen canal last week but didnt know much about it but will read up on that tonight.... and then i will be a bit more informed.... thanks to you and Marc i now reckon i've a good starter knowledge....  just to get in the kayak now lol....
> 
> and ok i'm gonna ask we all gotta learn somehow.... the list says bring a blunt knife with you?  a blunt knife?  what for?
> 
> i get blunt so it wouldnt puncture my inflatable but apart from that??


Definately if you're in an inflatable!  It's to cut yourself free from any rigging line. anchor line, fishing line etc etc. Blunt as in not pointy - but with a sharp blade, so you don't stick yourself with the point.
Like this...
Compact BC diving knife from Lomo UK. £11


----------



## twosugars (Mar 31, 2010)

I use one of these,  Tool Logic Knives Rescue Knife SL6 Glass Breaker Toollogic
 The led torch / glass breaker pulls out of the knife body when needed, so i replaced it with one of these    Tool Logic SL3F Firesteel Toollogic Magnesium Fire Steel . 
There is a combined firesteel /led torch   Tool Logic Firesteel LED Torch Insert ISLP2 SL Pro Fire Steel available but the magnesium bit is not as long as the non led one

_And if this weather ever clears up i might be able to actually GO canoeing instead of being stuck in the house!_


----------



## JG992 (Mar 31, 2010)

Got ya both re knives.  Nice pieces of kit.  Will invest.  The correct kayak has been delivered and is still boxed up in the lounge.    The weather is forecast to be with us for a few days but soon as it clears and we out of winter i'm in the kayak.....


----------



## syncrostan (Mar 31, 2010)

Ditto, of to galloway Forest Park for a bit of wild camping this weekend,was going to take the kayak and maybe get a bit of fishing done, but in this weather !!!


----------



## stoneroller (Apr 1, 2010)

twosugars said:


> i did come across a website aimed at waterside camping, tends to be proper campsites rather than wilding.
> 
> RIVERS AND CANALS | campsites on water UK
> 
> ...




Hi 
Have just had a look through the rivers & canals by water site and it's really good, It's worth posting  this site for general use as there is alot of cool places on there.
I have a ten ft inflatable kayak not used it yet weather crap but done a couple of years boating so looking forward to a different experience.
oh went for inflatable so that i can chuck in back of m/h.


----------



## NicknClair (Apr 8, 2010)

So going back to the plan, who's gonna get a trip up together for this kayaking frenzy then?
I will certainly make myself available whatever, just cannot do any organising till Aug i'm affraid . Will leave the organising to someone else.


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 8, 2010)

nick i offered to organise and suggested @ wales  possibly capel curig area, have my inflatable now  why its got boobs i don't know and it sez summat about whores on the package ,anyway if peeps can put their interest down, i up wales this weekend so will scout around and get back to you all. i've got places in mind, but want to hear all your views. it certainly won't be a serious wknd just to get to know each other and have a laff.

fri night to sun afternoon sound alright or anywhere in between that? how about 4-6 weeks time?

tony

ps sticks optional


----------



## NicknClair (Apr 8, 2010)

I,m in!! No doubt!!  Leave the BH alone mind,as i'm tied to do some supervisor work with a youth groups activity weekend (another thing to do in my spare time). Things ya do when you've an interest in the outdoors!


----------

